# Ozoneinsatz im Koiteich



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2004)

hallo zusammen,
wer hat erfahrung bereits gesammelt zum thema "Ozoneinsatz im Koibereich "
wo kann man umfangreiches infomaterial beziehen. ist es wirklich eine alternative zum UV ????
wie sieht es kostenseitig aus? arbeiten solche ozonalanlgen auch effizient??
wo kann man soetwas beziehen? wie hoch sind die anschaffungskosten, wie lang ist die lebensdauer? reinigungsintervalle & wartung??
danke für jede antwort!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2004)

im klan magazin sthet alles darüber drin, oder schaust beim lars sebralla vorbei ;-)

da steht auch alles, soweit ich weiß war der bericht auch von ihm ;-)

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Alexander

das Thema Ozon hatten wir hier schon mal behandelt , gugst du hier

* defekter Link entfernt *

Wenn du danach noch Fragen hast , nur zu .


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2004)

danke patrick,
hab mir die diskussionen der vegangenheit durchgelesen
man das ist ja eine informationsmenge   
naja jedenfalls nicht ohne das thema und sehr interessant.
nochmals thank you

beste grüße aus dem südharz


----------

